# I Was Reading that You're Not Supposed to Tip . . .



## UberLady10001 (Nov 4, 2017)

I picked up a passenger yesterday, another mature woman around my age. It was her first Uber ride and she was "practicing" for a sightseeing trip she was about to take with her grandaughter to DC in a couple weeks. As I dropped her off at the hair salon she said, "I've read that I'm not supposed to tip, but here" as she hands me a fin for a $3.75 shortie. Well. As you can imagine I really wanted to drill down a little deeper on this statement but she was exiting my vehicle at the time.

I guess my question is this, "WHO IN THE HELL IS WRITING THIS CRAP????!!!!"


----------



## Mikejay (Aug 22, 2016)

This comes from when they actually did have it on their website that you do not tip the drivers. Part of many lawsuits they have settled.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Quick search found this gem:


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

UberLady10001 said:


> I picked up a passenger yesterday, another mature woman around my age. It was her first Uber ride and she was "practicing" for a sightseeing trip she was about to take with her grandaughter to DC in a couple weeks. As I dropped her off at the hair salon she said, "I've read that I'm not supposed to tip, but here" as she hands me a fin for a $3.75 shortie. Well. As you can imagine I really wanted to drill down a little deeper on this statement but she was exiting my vehicle at the time.
> 
> I guess my question is this, "WHO IN THE HELL IS WRITING THIS CRAP????!!!!"


The ghost of Travis lives on


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

njn said:


> Quick search found this gem:


Murderous rage bubbling to the surface......


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Murderous rage bubbling to the surface......


Where is a sniper rifle when you need one....


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Where is a sniper rifle when you need one....


Or Son of Sam when you need him.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

We need an insider at Uber to use the Godview and spy on TKs whereabouts. That SOB has a lot of bad karma headed his way, and his new billionaire status won't save him. I hope.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Zebonkey said:


> Or Son of Sam when you need him.


----------



## just uberX (Sep 19, 2015)

Tip is included remember.

UBER ON!!


----------



## Initial D (Jul 2, 2018)

Advocating the need to not tip is un-American.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Initial D said:


> Advocating the need to not tip is un-American.


Ironic when tipping was a custom brought to america aftet the civil war and was subsequently banned as being an undemocratic form of bribery that encouraged serfdom. It was either illegal or looked down upon until prohibition hit and restaurant profits cratered. To stay in business and keep staff, they encouraged them to accept more tips. Then when minimum wage laws came about, restaurants found ways to keep their wages low even though prohibition and then great depression had ended.

Tipping is archaic, especially social obligations to. If you want to reward someone with a tip because it makes you feel good, fine, but tips these days are less of a reward and more of a bride so we dont recieve terrible ormdisgusting service. Thats ass backwards and needs to be abolished.



Julescase said:


> Murderous rage bubbling to the surface......





Mista T said:


> Where is a sniper rifle when you need one....


Case in point, having such violent tendencies simply for not receiving a tip to do their basic job.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

On the contrary.

Tipping works great, because if your order gets terribly screwed up, or if the service sucks, you get to apply a small discount.

But no... if everything went well, it's NOT optional. You do know that the servers in restaurants receive an hourly wage that's below the otherwise legal limit, right??

Christine


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> On the contrary.
> 
> Tipping works great, because if your order gets terribly screwed up, or if the service sucks, you get to apply a small discount.
> 
> ...


It absolutely is optional. Theres no law requiring I leave a tip.

So youre telling me that if the people working at a restaurant doesnt screw up, thats what you believe warrants a tip? Not being bad at their job? Hahaha!

How about if youre bad at your job, you get fired. If youre good at your job, you get to keep your job. Theres a tip for ya!

My how we've come as a society, not only do we give out participation trophies but now were suppose to pay them extra as well for simply participating!

Tipping for the sake of tipping is the ultimate participation trophy!










I sure do know that, but why am I being held accountable for that fact rather than the restaurants themselves?!


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> It absolutely is optional. Theres no law requiring I leave a tip.
> 
> So youre telling me that if the people working at a restaurant doesnt screw up, thats what you believe warrants a tip? Not being bad at their job? Hahaha!
> 
> ...


Can u give us ur opinion on gofundme?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

freddieman said:


> Can u give us ur opinion on gofundme?


Mostly people begging for money. Not necessarily a bad thing, and some are legitimate, such as when an old friend of mine's daughter, who lived in England, died suddenly and tragically. He barely makes above minimum wage so another friend created a gofundme so he could go to her funeral. I donated $20 to the cause. He got to go to say goodbye.


----------

